# Buying a property - Wood Worm, and Legal Help



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello again,

Thank for all the help on the bank issue. I will pop in to a branch of Activo in Coimbra tomorrow and see if they can help me!

Now, we have found a property which we have both slightly fallen for. We went back for a second look, and on closer inspection there seems to be a lot of woodworm there. From what I can see it is in all the furniture in half of the house. I can see there has been worm in the door frames in the past, but that is old damage. I was more worried about the piles of saw dust collecting on and under some of the chairs, tables and book shelves. There was a lot of it. I am very worried because the ceilings are all wood clad, beautiful old original wood work, and I have no way of knowing if they are affected. Also, the loft space has damaged floor boards, but I can't see if it is the wood worm or just it's age. 

Can anyone recommend a specialist in this area please? I do want to have a builder or surveyor look over the property before I agree final deals and sign the promissory note. Can the woodworm problem be looked at by the same person? 

The property is in Central Portugal, not far from Avelar or Pedrogao Grande. I guess the closest larger town would be Pombal. Or Coimbra is probably only 40 minutes away? 

Any help finding legal representation would also be very much appreciated. The estate agent has offered their legal services but that does not sound too independent to me!! It would sure save some money, but I think I would rather have the peace of mind that comes with knowing that my legal help is completely separate from them and the vendor. 

Cheers!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in the same area and can put you in touch with a very good, English speaking builder and English speaking lawyer if that'll help. 

Be VERY careful about any house that has wood eating infestations here because there's no end of varieties and treatment can be expensive and if not done correctly, ineffective. 

I'll send you a PM with my phone numbers and you can contact me if you want me to put you in touch with the right guys.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I should add to my previous comment that I have no commercial connection to either of the guys concerned......... my only link is that they both did excellent work for me and both have since become good friends of mine.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I will add a totally independent endorsement here to TM's recommendation of a builder. He has already helped some friends of mine who were very close to making a purchase until he pointed out serious problems with the property that none of us had noticed. A nightmare saved.


----------

